# going to buy a compound bow



## jason_n

ok i am gonna buy a bow and would like your opinions on brands models yada yada yada, im willing to spend up to $1000, draw weight and let off dont matter somthing quiet would be nice will be mainly for whitetail, will most likely be using a mechanical release thanks


----------



## nytrapper16

mathews diamond and bowtech will fit in your budget


----------



## USSapper

nytrapper16 said:


> mathews diamond and bowtech will fit in your budget


Ditto there, cant go wrong with either. With that price range ou should be able to get top of the line equipment


----------



## USSapper

Look into this, this looks like a great deal and is an awesome bow

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 746#392746


----------



## RiverRob

Well if you want the top of the line I would say, shoot 
Bowtech: General, Guardian, 101st, 82nd with Octane quiver
Mathews: Drenalin, DXT, Drenalin LD with Arrow Web or Octane quiver
Which ever feels best for you to shoot.

Slap a Dead Nuts 2 Supreme, wrapped Spot Hogg Hunter or Viper Micro Tune sight with a
Fuse carbon connexion or Octane stabilizer.
QAD ULTRA-REST PRO SERIES HD rest
G5 meta peep or Specialty Acrchery hooded peep
get your cams powder coated by Moose ridge coatings or get them dipped by Tarjac
Some Bucknasty, Vapor Trail, or Winners Choice strings.
A good braided wrist sling
Scott release
some Carbon Express Maximas or Aramid arrows with 2" blazers, custom wraps and lumenocks
stick on some limbsaver gear screw in some Magnus Snuffer SS heads and let her rip.
Then take pictures and post them on here so we call all drool. :beer:


----------



## RiverRob

look at this right here, 650$
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=643105
or
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=642959
or
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=641976


----------



## traveler33

i just bought a leftover Hoyt Vectrix. I formerly had a Mathews which i didnt like. Its a matter of preference.


----------



## Pabowhunter92

I bought a diamond marquis, brand new for 08. Its extremely fast and not that loud, look into them


----------



## td321

well first of all i wish i had a price range like that nut with that price range you should be able to buy top of the line. I wouldnt go for brands thoe - go to your local bow shop or cabelas/ bass pro or wut ever with a indoor range and shoot to see what you like then go from there


----------



## dakotashooter2

> Well if you want the top of the line I would say, shoot
> Bowtech: General, Guardian, 101st, 82nd with Octane quiver
> Mathews: Drenalin, DXT, Drenalin LD with Arrow Web or Octane quiver
> Which ever feels best for you to shoot.
> 
> Slap a Dead Nuts 2 Supreme, wrapped Spot Hogg Hunter or Viper Micro Tune sight with a
> Fuse carbon connexion or Octane stabilizer.
> QAD ULTRA-REST PRO SERIES HD rest
> G5 meta peep or Specialty Acrchery hooded peep
> get your cams powder coated by Moose ridge coatings or get them dipped by Tarjac
> Some Bucknasty, Vapor Trail, or Winners Choice strings.
> A good braided wrist sling
> Scott release
> some Carbon Express Maximas or Aramid arrows with 2" blazers, custom wraps and lumenocks
> stick on some limbsaver gear screw in some Magnus Snuffer SS heads and let her rip.
> Then take pictures and post them on here so we call all drool.


    

Wholy cow that sounds like some sort of "assault weapon" to me. Makes it sound like you guys are trying to knock down dinosaurs instead of deer.

If that is what you need to have confidence in your ability to arrow a deer have at it. Personally I think it is gross overkill.


----------



## huntin1

PARKER

huntin1


----------



## RiverRob

dakotashooter2 said:


> Well if you want the top of the line I would say, shoot
> Bowtech: General, Guardian, 101st, 82nd with Octane quiver
> Mathews: Drenalin, DXT, Drenalin LD with Arrow Web or Octane quiver
> Which ever feels best for you to shoot.
> 
> Slap a Dead Nuts 2 Supreme, wrapped Spot Hogg Hunter or Viper Micro Tune sight with a
> Fuse carbon connexion or Octane stabilizer.
> QAD ULTRA-REST PRO SERIES HD rest
> G5 meta peep or Specialty Acrchery hooded peep
> get your cams powder coated by Moose ridge coatings or get them dipped by Tarjac
> Some Bucknasty, Vapor Trail, or Winners Choice strings.
> A good braided wrist sling
> Scott release
> some Carbon Express Maximas or Aramid arrows with 2" blazers, custom wraps and lumenocks
> stick on some limbsaver gear screw in some Magnus Snuffer SS heads and let her rip.
> Then take pictures and post them on here so we call all drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wholy cow that sounds like some sort of "assault weapon" to me. Makes it sound like you guys are trying to knock down dinosaurs instead of deer.
> 
> If that is what you need to have confidence in your ability to arrow a deer have at it. Personally I think it is gross overkill.
Click to expand...

All items listed are common to shooting a compound bow.
Bow
Sight
Quiver
Stabilizer
Rest 
Peep
String
Sling
Arrows
Vanes
Heads
Nocks
The wraps, coated or dipped cams are just to fancy things up a little. None of it is over kill, the arrows are not heat seaking and the sights are not infared, the strings dont send the arrow at super high velocities. All items are top of the line, the arrows are as tough as they get, the sights rugged and easy to adjust, the quivers and stablizers are vibration dampening and light weight, the strings should not stretch, the heads, vanes and release are all rugged and dependable, the rest and peeps are rugged and user friendly. By calling these items over kill would be the same as saying a Kimber or Sako rifle with custom jewling and trigger work with a Schmidt & Bender or Swarovski scope shooting Lapua or Nosler Custom Ammunition was overkill. I wouldnt though, I would say that the rifle was one sweet shooter and to have at it. Although if you shoot a recurve or long bow with like wood arrows fletched with turkey feathers and flint knapped heads tied on with sinew and animal glue then by all meens call it gross over kill.


----------



## mossy512

With that kind of budget you can pretty well afford about anything on the market. I prefer Mathews, burt especially if this will be your first bow I suggest going to your nearest GOOD bow shop and talk with them to set you up with something a bit cheaper, at least until you decide wether you will stick with bow hunting. If this is an upgrade I still suggest the shop to check what is out there and find what fits you and your style of hunting and shooting. If you are new to archey be careful because it is very addictive, and like the rest of the guys said there are a lot of good bows on the market and all ARE good bows (Mathews, Bowtech, Hoyt, Diamond, PSE, Parker, etc.) and about all will fit in your budget. I prefer Mathews, they just seem to fit *me* but for me toget my new bow and set up the way I want it , it's going to cost me about $1200-$1300 that almost 3 (three) guns. I can get the bow itself for $680 then by the time I get the quiver, sight, stabilizer, peep, rest, sling and string loop, my new DXT will be around $1300 :-? -----OUCH. But I will have it!!!!!!!!!! I'll just have to do it in pieces. :beer: :beer:


----------



## goatboy

Like riverrob said
Archerytalk
Archerytalk
Archerytalk

I bought a brand new Switchback XT for $500, there are deals out there if you look around.


----------



## KYtrapper

I'd have to say Parker. I've had a Parker for 2 years now and have had no problems with it. They are great bows and are flat out accurate.


----------



## Mike Benjamin

I have a fully loaded mathews Switchback, used 1 season, bought new...MINT condition...mathews drop away, quiver, 5 pin sidewinder sight, MANY extras...case, You name it!!! I want 750 for it!!!

70# Max
29" Draw

PM me if interested!!


----------



## dakotashooter2

All items listed are common to shooting a compound bow. 
Bow 
Sight 
Quiver 
Stabilizer 
Rest 
Peep 
String 
Sling 
Arrows 
Vanes 
Heads 
Nocks 
The wraps, coated or dipped cams are just to fancy things up a little. None of it is over kill, the arrows are not heat seaking and the sights are not infared, the strings dont send the arrow at super high velocities. All items are top of the line, the arrows are as tough as they get, the sights rugged and easy to adjust, the quivers and stablizers are vibration dampening and light weight, the strings should not stretch, the heads, vanes and release are all rugged and dependable, the rest and peeps are rugged and user friendly. By calling these items over kill would be the same as saying a Kimber or Sako rifle with custom jewling and trigger work with a Schmidt & Bender or Swarovski scope shooting Lapua or Nosler Custom Ammunition was overkill. I wouldnt though, I would say that the rifle was one sweet shooter and to have at it. Although if you shoot a recurve or long bow with like wood arrows fletched with turkey feathers and flint knapped heads tied on with sinew and animal glue then by all meens call it gross over kill.

My post was somewhat in jest but not completely. It just seems like every time someone starts looking at bows the recomendations are to go "whole hog". I've also been that route and found out it really wasn't any more effective than keeping it simple. I am no longer able to hunt with a recurve but do hunt with a "gutted" compound. No sights, peeps, stabilizers, fancy rests, releases etc. I discovered that the "accessories" on bows are the number 1 cause of noise, and "technical problems". Nothing to get knocked out of alignment. vibrate loose or lose. Like I said if it makes you feel more confident then have at it but the reality is that in practical application any advantage gained with fancy high tech bows and equipment is more in the users mind than in the equipment. I've noticed that some guys are constantly upgrading bows, a sign that while they may not be unhappy with a bow they are not satisfied either because the bow did not perform (more likely they did not perform with the bow)exactly they way they hoped.


----------



## budalcorn45

goatboy said:


> Like riverrob said
> Archerytalk
> Archerytalk
> Archerytalk
> 
> I bought a brand new Switchback XT for $500, there are deals out there if you look around.


Agreed...Got my Guardian the same way. I got $300 off of the retail price on an 07 bow because it was last years model. Sick deal!


----------



## Bird_Killer09

Hoyt Katera would be a great choice


----------



## cabowhunter

Forget...all the brand hype, and for your grand, just find something that fits you...shoot many! and then make your decision...


----------

